# COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE



## Little (Apr 24, 2008)

okkayy so I looovee coffee right but I gave up dairy, so its like omph I'm screwed especially considering my favourite coffee is latte (thats an espresso with milk). i have a really neat pod coffee machine too, so was gutted i didnt get to use that, it makes delicious coffee. Anyway, I thought it'd be randomly interest to try using rice milk (yes milk made from rice) to make a lattee, using an espresso pod from the coffee machine) Basically heated up the milk a little first, made the espresso into it. gave it a stir, and fuck me its delicious!!! more delicious than a standard latte =o and theres no added sugar!! i would normally have between 1 to 1 teaspoons of sugar  in a latte. This is the best news ever =D


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2008)

Now I want to try rice milk    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   How does it compare to soy milk? 

Why did you give up dairy?


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 24, 2008)

Soy milk gave me tits, too much estrogen.

Note: I don't actually have tits.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Apr 24, 2008)

interesting. never heard of soy milk giving you tits and stuff.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 24, 2008)

That was indeed a good test.. appropriate for the testing area.. 

I didn't knew rice milk existed..


----------



## Neko (Apr 24, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> okkayy so I looovee coffee right but I gave up dairy, so its like omph I'm screwed especially considering my favourite coffee is latte (thats an espresso with milk). i have a really neat pod coffee machine too, so was gutted i didnt get to use that, it makes delicious coffee. Anyway, I thought it'd be randomly interest to try using rice milk (yes milk made from rice) to make a lattee, using an espresso pod from the coffee machine) Basically heated up the milk a little first, made the espresso into it. gave it a stir, and fuck me its delicious!!! more delicious than a standard latte =o and theres no added sugar!! i would normally have between 1 to 1 teaspoons of sugar  in a latte. This is the best news ever =D



Sure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I don't need Coffee , I just need tons of Vanilla Coke and everything goes smooth.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 24, 2008)

yep I don't drink cow milk, So I put a tiny bit of soymilk in my coffee when I don't drink it black. Good stuff


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

Drink goat milk.  Drink it raw. RAAAAAAAAR!
Seriously, goat milk is tasty, healthy and so much more.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 24, 2008)

Non-Dairy Creamer? I started getting my expresso with half & half to cut down on my dairy intake, and that helped. Doesn't taste strange or anything, I think some rice or soy might give more of a noticeable change than generic creamer...


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 24, 2008)

My dad drinks Turkish/Arabic straight up black coffee. 
I've tried it before, personally I don't think I'll ever drink coffee.

Edit: I thought English people drank tea anyways


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 24, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Drink goat milk.  Drink it raw. RAAAAAAAAR!
> Seriously, goat milk is tasty, healthy and so much more.



One time we drank some camel milk it was delicious


----------



## moozxy (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 24, 2008)

AlerekNightfall said:
			
		

> Non-Dairy Creamer? I started getting my expresso with half & half to cut down on my dairy intake, and that helped. Doesn't taste strange or anything, I think some rice or soy might give more of a noticeable change than generic creamer...




Yeah the soymilk actually adds a little bit of sweetness to it. Which is ok in my case because I don't use sugar in my coffee either so it works out good hehe.

I usually drink it black but if it's absolutely face bending-ly bitter i'll put a tiny bit of soymilk in.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2008)

I like my sugar with a little coffee in it.

Yeah, I like it sweet.. the milk is generally just to cool it down a little so I don't burn my dainty lips.
I'll try the soy/rice milk.. more sweet = more good.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 24, 2008)

haha yeah they even have vanilla flavored soymilk you can use for extra flavor and sweetness!

I use some kind that has DHA omega 3 fatty acids or something in it because I guess it's supposed to be good for you or something


----------



## Little (Apr 24, 2008)

hehe, i get the naturally flavoured vanilla rice milk. its delicious... but not in tea lol.


----------



## Orc (Apr 24, 2008)

I usually have 10-12 shots of espresso in a day (a 4-shot Americano in the morning and double espressos throughout the day).
I only put sugar if I have some good coffee sugar but usually it's just coffee. 
I cool down my daily americano with an ice cube too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then drink it straight up.

Then I punch inanimate objects.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I usually have 10-12 shots of espresso in a day (a 4-shot Americano in the morning and double espressos throughout the day).
> I only put sugar if I have some good coffee sugar but usually it's just coffee.
> I cool down my daily americano with an ice cube too.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, you're going to have stomach problems.  I speak from experience here.  There's way too much acid in what you're drinking per day.  

I never thought of trying some rice milk in my coffee.  Will give it a go sometime, assuming there's less fat in it.

Of course, with the recent rice hysteria here in the US, the price may be too high to try it...


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 24, 2008)

Am i the only one who hates coffee here ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Try those lactose free creamers that you see in the milk section, that come in pretty bottles. Theres french vanilla, hazelnut, whatever.

Also try soy half and half equvalent.

Also, chocolate soy milk is awesome.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 24, 2008)

I drink my coffee with just a creamer...
I will try soy milk, as my sister buys it everyday.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

personally i think soy milk in hot drinks just tastes horrible, it has too much flavour of its own. rice milk however seems to compliment the coffee taste.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> personally i think soy milk in hot drinks just tastes horrible, it has too much flavour of its own. rice milk however seems to compliment the coffee taste.


Soy milk in coffee does suck, but do try soy creamer, they come in little half-and-half boxes.


----------



## chewy! (Apr 25, 2008)

Coffee yes, sugary foofoo drinks no.  Okay, maybe a mocha every now and then.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

coffee is going to help me through my second all nighter in a row for coursework purposes


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

is that like a coffee with those shots they do? like when they add the syrups =/ I've always wanted to try them but end up always ordering exactly the same drink every single time =D


----------



## vladislaus (Apr 25, 2008)

hmm have espressos? They taste ok after a lil while i promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

hmm Green tea can be nice but its not really high in caffeine.  

personally i love milk so i dont know really what to suggest.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

i would link to some research about milk being proven as pretty much one of the leading causes of cancer.  continue enjoying your baby cow growth hormones ^.^


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tall double shot non-fat no-whip sugar-free syrup cinnamon dolce latte 

No I don't actually order that, it is just a long order I know.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

a tall double shot. surely a shot is a shot, so why would you have that tool?
sugar-free syrup doesn't exist


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> a tall double shot. surely a shot is a shot, so why would you have that tool?
> sugar-free syrup doesn't exist



Are all women as crazy as you?

Btw, there isn't any conclusive proof that milk causes any kind of cancer. Nice way to freak people out to get them to believe what you do. 

Just to ask, you take vitamins I'm guessing. Unless somehow those also give you cancer. If they don't, you should know that vitamins A, D, E, and K are all fat-soluble and if you drink water with them, they might now be absorbed properly. Milk does have enough fat.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

I get plenty of fat in my diet from nuts and fish =) 

The problem with the milk + cancer link is that it isn't an over night process... it takes years of consumption, and hence years of testing. There is sufficient evidence to suggest a link though, and as I said, the majority of cancers can be linked back to milk related issues. 

A few quotes with what they have so far...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A study of more than 60,000 women found drinking more than two glasses of milk a day significantly upped the risk of the most serious form of the disease. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4051331.stm
> 
> QUOTEOn January 23, 1998 researchers at the Harvard Medical School released a major study providing conclusive evidence that IGF-1 is a potent risk factor for prostate cancer. Should you be concerned? Yes, you certainly should, particularly if you drink milk produced in the United States.http://www.vvv.com/healthnews/milk.html



http://www.milksucks.co.uk/breast.html

actually just.... http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=fire...G=Google+Search



I'm sure there are reports saying that milk is perfectly safe and we should drink 234234 pints a day - I'm guessing they are produced by stakeholders in the milk and dairy industry. However, why would anyone have a reason to say don't drink milk - unless of course theres a real reason not to... they dont really gain from people not drinking milk, so are more likely to show less bias.


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm sure milksucks.co.uk is extremely unbiased.


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 25, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> a tall double shot. surely a shot is a shot, so why would you have that tool?
> sugar-free syrup doesn't exist


No, tall is the size (It's Starbuck's system - tall, then grande, then venti), and then double shot is two shots of espresso.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 25, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> However, why would anyone have a reason to say don't drink milk - unless of course theres a real reason not to... they dont really gain from people not drinking milk, so are more likely to show less bias.


I guess you've never met a devout vegan or a PETA member. The name of that website should be a pretty good indicator of their attitude: they want to stamp out milk consuption. They are believers, and believers don't need evidence. They _know_ they are right. Anything that disagrees with their belief must come from non-believers. Fundamentalists are all the same, it doesn't matter what the cause is.

I'm not defending milk here, I really don't care about that. I'm just saying that you must examine all of the evidence with an open mind. If you don't, you have know way of knowing the truth.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

thats true. i forgot about the people who care about animals feelings and all that. i was talking more about the doctors/scientists who do the research.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 25, 2008)

(I can't be bothered reading the whole topic so please don't flame me) In my honest opinion, milk (the one out of cows) is not to be drunk by humans. A little fact: Scientists predict that humans will out-grow milk (the one out of cows) intolerance in about a thousand years, so milk can't be a good thing for you.

This probably isn't valid as i am allergic to milk (the one out of cows) and i might have just said/typed/wrote that because I'm jealous.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

You can get (rBGH)hormone free cow milk. Organic or whatever.
Did you know, though, that humans are the only animal that will drink another animals milk?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> You can get (rBGH)hormone free cow milk.
> Did you know, though, that humans are the only animal that will drink another animals milk?




Wrong ... you forgot about cats & hedgehogs ...


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 25, 2008)

And dogs, pigs, bears, raccoons, rats and pretty much any other omnivore.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Nope it's totally true,

Humans are the only creature who drink another mammals milk. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=h...G=Google+Search

^There's a billion sources hehe.

Any other creature that drinks milk not from its own kind is due to the milk being given to it by humans.

Also, I'm not sure about this one, but I've read we are the only creature to drink milk as adults.


----------



## Little (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, when you think about it, drinking cows milk is really strange. It's made for baby cows. We wouldn't even drink human milk from own other mothers after a certain age... its so strange to drink milk from another animal, past being child.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Cow's milk saved my life as a baby ...

My mother couldn't breast feed, I was allergic to all available baby formulas, I turned out to have allergies to other milks & milk substitutes, too ... I could only have cow's milk ...


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Cow's milk saved my life as a baby ...
> 
> My mother couldn't breast feed, I was allergic to all available baby formulas, I turned out to have allergies to other milks & milk substitutes, too ... I could only have cow's milk ...


Enjoy your cancer bobevil.  Little said so.  

Amazing how ridiculous this discussion turned.  Google "cancer" and anything and there's a theory and a study on it.  Personally, I'm going to drink all the milk I can before the day I get hit by a bus.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Enjoy your cancer bobevil.  Little said so.




I'm 36, I have 5 kids, my own page on IMDB, a job in television, a big house, a nice car, and have dated actresses and models in my time ... cancer can come and fuckin' get me


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 25, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have my kids too when I die of milk cancer.  

On a related note, I think I worked near a TV one time, so our life experiences are pretty much the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I heard a shocking factoid today.  Humans are the only animals that eat Skittles.  Taste the cancer rainbow people.  

_*goes back to drinking his cancer laden coffee_


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

Milk Cancer FTW!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

You know what cures cancer? Masturbation

Put that in your coffee and drink it!

OHSHINOWAITDONT!


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Any other creature that drinks milk not from its own kind is due to the milk being given to it by humans.


Well duh. How else are they supposed to get it? Go to the store?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was proving you guys wrong when you said other animals drink the milk of species other than their own. No creature voluntarily does this aside from humans. Which is a huge statement of the interaction between humans and nature. Some people might compare it to skittles but they just come off as sounding silly


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 25, 2008)

You said animals don't drink it ... you never specifically said at the time, anything whatsoever about how they were able to drink it ...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

I figured people would have known what I meant.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Considering as destructobot pointed out; Animals can't go to the store...


----------



## fischju (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I figured people would have known what I meant..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a video of a duck going into a store, taking food off the shelf, and walking out with it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 25, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha that's just how it starts. we're doomed.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

noooooooo doomed
attack of the coffee


----------



## Little (Apr 26, 2008)

it would be quite funny if little animals walked up to cows and started taking the milk =D


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

I've seen piglets being mothered by a nanny goat ... they were drinking from her teats ...


----------



## Little (Apr 26, 2008)

thats weird!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

It was on one of those wildlife shows ... that one about Longleat ... Lion Country, I think it's called ...


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

Animals don't like milk. They like tits.

You don't even have to be lactating for men to suck on your teats.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 26, 2008)

The piglets were probably trained to drink from the goats teats by a ranger. I think I've seen that done before because the piglets mother had died and they needed to nurse to live.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> The piglets were probably trained to drink from the goats teats by a ranger. I think I've seen that done before because the piglets mother had died and they needed to nurse to live.



Probably ... was just mentioning something I'd seen ...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the one I saw wasn't piglets but a type of wild dog maybe?
Have you guys ever seen Knut? The polar bear raised by a guy named Thomas Dörflein. He was the first polar bear to survive infancy in over 30 years at the Berlin zoo. His mother rejected him and he was succesfully able to be nursed by human hands. First time in over 30 years! That Thomas Dörflein guy must be proud as hell.


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I think the one I saw wasn't piglets but a type of wild dog maybe?
> Have you guys ever seen Knut? The polar bear raised by a guy named Thomas Dörflein. He was the first polar bear to survive infancy in over 30 years at the Berlin zoo. His mother rejected him and he was succesfully able to be nursed by human hands. First time in over 30 years! That Thomas Dörflein guy must be proud as hell.


>_< Knut is the best. Post pics nao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just kidding, pics of Knut will derail this thread.)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

... or smell like a female polar bear ...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 26, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ... or smell like a female polar bear ...



lol! maybe! haha. Perhaps he was raised by polar bears! Like a Mowgli of the arctic!






COFFEE COFFEE KNUT KNUT?! WHAT'S GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## Orc (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG DIES


also: I'm having some Turkish coffee right now (my father sent us a nice set with the pot thingy)... my cousin told me it looks like mud.


----------



## Little (Apr 26, 2008)

oh the show set in longleat is called animal park....  =D its not lion country !!

where abouts is longleat seems like a pretty decent zoo to actually go to !!!

i can see how sucking tits is derivative from coffee though =D


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 26, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> oh the show set in longleat is called animal park....  =D its not lion country !!



Wrong ... http://www.millfarmhorningsham.co.uk/frames/aboutframe.html

Lion Country was one series ... Animal Park was another


----------



## Little (Apr 27, 2008)

well thats mill farm not longleat =p that just also featured on longleats show animal park 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =p


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> well thats mill farm not longleat =p that just also featured on longleats show animal park
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't why I posted that link ... I posted it for the fact that it mentions both shows ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I could have used this link ... http://ftvdb.bfi.org.uk/sift/title/586592


----------



## Little (Apr 27, 2008)

ok i was wrong but i dont mind being wrong because its over 10 years old. and the longleat site only mentions the newer one.


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a trap guys..


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> ok i was wrong but i dont mind being wrong because its over 10 years old. and the longleat site only mentions the newer one.




Well, I am very old lol


----------



## Little (Apr 27, 2008)

how old r u


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

36


----------



## Little (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome beans


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> awesome beans



So they tell me


----------



## Little (Apr 27, 2008)

huh


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 27, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> huh



That's not what she said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Meanwhile, back on-topic ...


I tend not to drink it much any more ... dunno why ... just drifted away from it ... drifted away from most of my bad habits lol


----------



## Little (Apr 28, 2008)

that's awesome. kudos to you!


----------



## Little (May 1, 2008)

im not ready to let this topic die =(


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Never give up, never surrender ...


----------



## Little (May 1, 2008)

YAYAYAYAYAYYA YOU COME BACK


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

*dances across the floor*


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

BUMP!
(this is not a 1word post)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 1, 2008)

There was an article in the paper today that said it's surprising more people don't roast their own coffee beans considering how obsessed people are with coffee. Makes no sense. It's like saying that it's weird that people that love hamburgers don't go around killing their own cows. Heh..


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> There was an article in the paper today that said it's surprising more people don't roast their own coffee beans considering how obsessed people are with coffee. Makes no sense. It's like saying that it's weird that people that love hamburgers don't go around killing their own cows. Heh..


No, it's more like saying people who like hamburgers don't cook their own meat.

EDIT:
Cause the article said roast their own beans, not pick them.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite because even if you don't roast your own coffee beans fresh off the plant, you still have to grind them and brew it. Which I guess would be the equivalent of cutting up and cooking the meat


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

I always make my own hamburgers ...


----------



## Little (May 1, 2008)

roasting your own beans is a bit extreme. its not like you can just put them in the oven or something.

grinding yeah maybe, not many people grind their own beans. but roasting o.0


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 1, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> roasting your own beans is a bit extreme. its not like you can just put them in the oven or something.
> 
> grinding yeah maybe, not many people grind their own beans. but roasting o.0



Truth. I buy mine pre-ground as well. I used to grind them but it's a pain they get all stuck in the blades and stuff.

As for meat, I don't eat it


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Dead things FTW!


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 1, 2008)

roasting beans is a pain in the bum, takes far too long to see any results : p
i've tried it, and yes, i failed : )
grinding your beans is something else, sometimes the coffeeshops have these awesome beangrinding machines; buy the beans there and grind them on your way out. and you don't have to worry about beans stuck between blades.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Dead things FTW!



lol.
I've lived vegetarian for a few weeks, for the sake of my sister (she has health problems or something), and failed terribly.
Meat tastes awesome.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 1, 2008)

haha some of the vegeterian meat substitute stuff is really good. Some of it can taste the way dog treats smell though.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

My favorite meat is squirrel ... I discovered that on a wilderness survival course ... hooray for US military training


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> My favorite meat is squirrel ... I discovered that on a wilderness survival course ... hooray for US military training


Fuck, I had to eat butterflies and crickets during my survival training at the Army.  You guys at the air force still have more luxury than us.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> haha some of the vegeterian meat substitute stuff is really good. Some of it can taste the way dog treats smell though.
> I have found this to be true.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

The point is, nothing tastes as good as horse meat.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, we are just obviously better hunters, as we brought more than bug nets


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

I love snake and crocodiel meat


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, the guys in the air force have enough budge to buy more than bug nets.  We were issued standard M-B23 Bug Nets to catch butterflies for lunch, nothing we can do...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> I love snake and crocodiel meat



Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and alligator ...


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Fried and roasted snake wins.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

DERAIL IT SOME MORE!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

I remember having a conversation about different meats, in a bar in Vladivostok once ... God, that wasa long time ago ...


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Where's Vladivostok? Or am I'm bein to naïve?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

It's a city in Russia.


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's a city in Russia.


It's cold there


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not wrong ... it being a port doesn't help the weather, either ...


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's a city in Russia.



Learning a bit everyday.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always a good thing


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 1, 2008)

DERAIL IT SOME MORE!


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> DERAIL IT SOME MORE!



I won't.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> It's a city in Russia.


In Soviet Russia, snake eats you!


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2008)

Okay, I tried "regular" rice milk, and it's _vile_. I'll try the vanilla flavoured version before giving up on it for good. 

Of course, there's a high possibility that the vanilla version is nothing like the "regular" rice milk and that I'll love it immensely. Artificial flavouring can do that to stuff


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Westside getting things ass-backwards, as per usual


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Vanilla Coca-Cola is awsom


----------



## Little (May 2, 2008)

Veho, you gotta shake it =) did you shake it. its horrible if you dont shake. i cant believe you dont like it though.
the vanilla flavour is nice, i cant remember how different it is to the standard one. but the vanilla flavouring in mine is natural and organic =p will depend on the brand, I guess. but yeah you can get natural vanilla flavouring from vanilla pods.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> you gotta shake it =)



Like a Polaroid picture?


----------



## Little (May 2, 2008)

no, dont you watch myth-busters? its a total myth that shaking a polaroid picture makes it develop faster


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> no, dont you watch myth-busters? its a total myth that shaking a polaroid picture makes it develop faster



And don't you listen to music? It's a line from Hey Yah, by Outkast


----------



## raulpica (May 2, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> no, dont you watch myth-busters? its a total myth that shaking a polaroid picture makes it develop faster


THEY MADE US BELIEVE SO! 

It's all a CONSPIRACY!

*derails thread some more*


----------



## Szyslak (May 2, 2008)

Did anyone see the Mythbusters on CSI last night?  They looked like tools.  lol

/continues derailment


----------



## Linkiboy (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys do you know where I could get some tape

/derailing a derailed thread


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hey guys do you know where I could get some tape
> 
> /derailing a derailed thread



Duct, Duck, Scotch or Crime Scene ?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Veho, you gotta shake it =) did you shake it.
> Yes I did
> 
> 
> ...


The brand I tried is Lima, and they claim to be all-organic, including the vanilla for their flavouring. We'll see, we'll see...


----------



## Little (May 5, 2008)

i see. this is most interesting. 
for shure.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2008)

ZOMFG OH NOEZ TEH EBOL LATTE!!!


----------



## Little (May 8, 2008)

haha thats awesome =D i love places that do pretty pictures in the coffee.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2008)

You call that _pretty?_ That's the face of _madness!!!_


----------



## Orc (May 8, 2008)

My sisters and I used to do these for fun. Nothing as complex as that face but still pretty awesome.
(Though pretty undrinkable to me due to the amount of frothed milk/cream used. :/)

EDIT: Little, try it. I assume your machine has a milk frothing thingy. Just make some espresso in a cup and mess with pouring the frothed milk to shape them. Then all you need is a toothpick to try and make pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chocolate syrup can be used too I think but I've never tried.


----------

